# Wanted: cliche pop songs



## Keltena (Dec 18, 2009)

Popular artist? Obscure artist? Doesn't matter. What I'm looking for are some completely cliche, preferably poppy songs to use for videos.

Sappy romance cliche? Breakup? None of the above? I just want ideas, and I'm sure most people have some off the top of their heads.

Thanks in advance~


----------



## spaekle (Dec 19, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by 'clichéd'? Are you wanting specifically romantic songs? I could suggest some specific songs, but I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 19, 2009)

"4ever" - The Veronicas
"Untouched" - The Veronicas
"Popular" - The Veronicas
"Hook Me Up" - The Veronicas
"Point of Safe Return" - Amanda Somerville


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 19, 2009)

"Can't Get You Outta My Head" - Kylie Minogue
"Bad Romance" - Lady Gaga

Can't remember the others.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 19, 2009)

I dunno... just, the kind of thing that would blur together with other songs in your head. Not bad, but not special either. The Veronicas were a good suggestion; I'll keep that in mind and look up the others.

I'm not looking specifically for love/breakup/whatever songs, but since a ton of pop songs are, I'm fine with mostly getting those.

Hope that clears it up?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 19, 2009)

Oooh, I _love_ trashy pop songs! 
I'll give you the entire tracklist of the Pop version of Singstar because it's an absolute goldmine of cliche pop songs; I'll bold my favourites :3

Annie - "Heartbeat" 
Ashlee Simpson - "Pieces Of Me" 
*Avril Lavigne - "Sk8er Boi" *
Beyoncé - "Crazy In Love" 
Black Eyed Peas - "Shut Up" 
*Blink-182 - "What's My Age Again" *
Eric B. & Rakim - "Paid In Full" 
*Fountains of Wayne - "Stacy's Mom" *
Girls Aloud - "Love Machine" 
Good Charlotte - "I Just Wanna Live" 
The Hives - "Main Offender" 
*Hoobastank - "The Reason" *
Jamelia - "Stop" 
Jay Sean - "Eyes On You" 
Joss Stone - "Super Duper Love (Are You Digging On Me?)" 
*Keane - "Somewhere Only We Know" *
Kylie Minogue - "In Your Eyes" 
Marilyn Manson - "Personal Jesus" 
*Manfred Mann - "Do Wah Diddy" *
*McFly - "Obviously" *
Natasha Bedingfield - "These Words" 
OutKast - "Roses" 
Robbie Williams - "Let Me Entertain You" 
Robbie Willams & Kylie Minogue - "Kids" 
Ronan Keating & Yusuf Islam - "Father And Son" 
Sister Sledge - "We Are Family" 
Steppenwolf - "Born To Be Wild" 
The Clash - "Should I Stay Or Should I Go?" 
*The Dandy Warhols - "Bohemian Like You" *
Tom Jones - "It's Not Unusual" 

I had a gander at the US tracklist, and there's a couple on there that don't appear on the UK version that also deserve a mention, including: 

3 Doors Down - "Kryptonite" 
A-ha - "Take On Me" 
Alicia Keys - "Fallin'" 
All-American Rejects - "Move Along" 
Britney Spears - "Baby One More Time" 
Cartel - "Honestly" 
Cyndi Lauper - "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" 
Daniel Powter - "Bad Day" 
James Blunt - "You're Beautiful" 
Jesse McCartney - "Beautiful Soul" 
Lifehouse - "Hanging By A Moment" 
Panic! at the Disco - "I Write Sins, Not Tragedies" 
Ryan Cabrera - "On The Way Down" 
Snow Patrol - "Chasing Cars" 
The Clash - "Should I Stay or Should I Go" 
The Fray - "Over My Head" 
U2 - "Vertigo" 
Whitney Houston - "I Wanna Dance With Somebody" 

Actually, nearly all the Singstar games are pretty good for trashy pop, and Wikipedia conveniently has all the track lists, so here's a link, if it helps. Everything on there's pretty mainstream, though.

This is my absolute favourite terrible, shockingly awful pop song at the moment. I can't watch it without grinning like a nutter. I shouldn't enjoy listening to Busted. I really, really shouldn't.


----------



## Diz (Dec 19, 2009)

Replay, by IYAZ
Somebody already mentioned Bad Romance
Probably anything by Katie Perry or Kelly Clarkson
TAYLOR SWIFT


----------



## Diz (Dec 19, 2009)

Replay, by IYAZ
Somebody already mentioned Bad Romance
Probably anything by Katie Perry or Kelly Clarkson
TAYLOR SWIFT


----------



## Keltena (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are some epic suggestions, thanks all of you. <3 I'll have to consider some of those that I know, and look up some of the others. c:


----------



## departuresong (Dec 20, 2009)

ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh I just remembered Kerli. She is the *best*. Check out "Creepshow," "Walking on Air," and "Love Is Dead."


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 20, 2009)

Lemon Demon songs fall into this category fairly often. Fine and The Only House That's Not on Fire (Yet) come to mind.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 7, 2010)

Busted - Air Hostess. One of the stupidest, cheesiest, love songs I've ever heard. Check Busted's entire discography for cheese.


----------

